# Review: Cyberacoustics fliptop cover (nylon)



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to thank FancyNancy for linking to this in another topic...because I've never seen it mentioned anywhere else.

http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/kc-3062

This came today...in 3 days....and I got free shipping. It cost $34.00. I love it, it is exactly what I wanted for a cover.

It is not a fancy book-type cover. I just wanted something to protect my K and perhaps enhance my reading experience ergonomically. And it's just right!

The company does not have alot of designs....this cover also comes in leather (solid, no designs) and the patterned nylon cover that I ordered. Just pure luck that it coordinates nicely with my mostly black skin with a blue Milky Way design. The cover is very lightweight.

The cover is a flip-top and has a thin profile. It's part black leather and part nylon. The inside is black suede, according to their description, but it has a very soft chamois feel & texture.... I didnt know that it was suede. There is a small pocket inside the cover too. Edit: the cover is padded...thin, but padded.

It has high upright and low angle settings for propping it up for reading. It has a wide elastic handstrap on the back to put your hand thru as a grip.

When I saw this online, it looked like the corner brackets were hard plastic...they're not. They are a kind of firm silicone (I think). I love them and it's very easy to install and remove the K. It also has 2 elastic corners that can secure the K further and also act as closures when the case is closed. Edit: these silicone corners will do a good job of protecting the K corners if dropped. I'm adding this because people bring this subject up alot when discussing cases.

Note: recently someone posted a thread where they said their Kindle came out of poorly designed corner attachments. These brackets, IMO are NOT for mobile security. They are more for reading convenience and to keep the K in the cover. I would not just carry this cover standalone and expect the K to stay in there reliably while being swung around in a normal walk or commute. I would say that the K is very secure in the cover but those corners are not there for a 'mobile' carry case.

I am very optimistic that the light that Grant Technology is advertising that fits into the hinge slots and uses the K battery will fit in this case. And I plan to try it. It will be an excellent addition. I'll measure and make sure but it really looks like it will fit easily between the corner brackets.

If I have any concerns about this case, it's that the elastic components will not stand the test of time but with technology today...who knows how long this Kindle will remain my primary e-reader? So I remain positive.

Five stars for me...because I like the nylon cover design and it goes well with my K skin. 4.5 stars for everyone else because they dont have much variety in cover designs....and folks here really seem to like and expect a high degree of customization.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for a great review!  I have been wondering about this case ever since you mentioned it in the Beanie thread.  I think it sounds perfect for me and I will be ordering the red leather in the future.

Thanks again,

Kathy in NC


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry - mentioned incorrect thread where I saw this!  I read too much on Kindleboards!  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## kb9680 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have been eyeing the red and black cyber acoustics covers for a few months and still can't seem to make up my mind. Then they started Maroo http://www.maroo.com/product_list.cfm?pc=11&ps=7 and I keep flipping between the red cyber acoustics cover and the black maroo cover. I think I need to bite the bullet and get one and put the other on my Christmas list or something. 

Your comment about the possibility of the Kindle not being protected in the CA cover on its own made me think of a video CA posted a little over a month ago. CA makes Ipad covers as well and they did various drop tests and compared their cover to another (can't remember what the other cover was) and their Ipad covers have the same "SG Bumper technology" mounting system as the K covers. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FleBqhocHvk

I found this new video while getting the link for that one: http://www.youtube.com/cyberacousticslive#p/u/0/AOnNw9cDUU8

I would assume and hope the Kindle would be just as protected in the event of a fall as the Ipad seems to be in their covers.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

kb9680 said:


> Thanks for the review. I have been eyeing the red and black cyber acoustics covers for a few months and still can't seem to make up my mind. Then they started Maroo http://www.maroo.com/product_list.cfm?pc=11&ps=7 and I keep flipping between the red cyber acoustics cover and the black maroo cover. I think I need to bite the bullet and get one and put the other on my Christmas list or something.
> 
> Your comment about the possibility of the Kindle not being protected in the CA cover on its own made me think of a video CA posted a little over a month ago. CA makes Ipad covers as well and they did various drop tests and compared their cover to another (can't remember what the other cover was) and their Ipad covers have the same "SG Bumper technology" mounting system as the K covers. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FleBqhocHvk
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Yes they do advertise that corners would be well-protected if dropped. I was thinking of the man who said his K came out of the case while he was walking thru a parking lot. I think it would take much more than normal arm-swinging while walking with this case.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

kb9680 said:


> Thanks for the review. I have been eyeing the red and black cyber acoustics covers for a few months and still can't seem to make up my mind. Then they started Maroo http://www.maroo.com/product_list.cfm?pc=11&ps=7 and I keep flipping between the red cyber acoustics cover and the black maroo cover. I think I need to bite the bullet and get one and put the other on my Christmas list or something.


I really like the one with the autumn leaf design...so they have expanded this line and do have a few more design choices.

Nice!


----------



## BILLYWW (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree, nice design, I saw some good kindle accessories on here too http://www.3gkindle.org


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick update: the Grant Technology Simple Light that runs off of the Kindle battery fits just fine with this case....open, closed, even secured.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

That looks like the perfect case for me. Thanks for your review! I'm ordering one.


----------



## Hailey Edwards (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't seen these cases before, but I bet this would work well for my mom. Thanks for the review! Christmas will be here before you know it. LOL


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Cyberacoustics is a great place to shop for covers.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

9MMare said:


> Quick update: the Grant Technology Simple Light that runs off of the Kindle battery fits just fine with this case....open, closed, even secured.


Do you have a link to this light?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

You are very welcome, 9M.  

I'm not sure what you mean by you would not carry the cover stand alone.  Would you carry it with the cover closed in your purse, or would do you feel it needs further protection?


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh! I hadn't seen the fliptop cases. I am really liking how they fold into an easel.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

freelantzer said:


> Do you have a link to this light?


Hi. Here is a thread about the light, with links.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,75560.0.html


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> You are very welcome, 9M.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by you would not carry the cover stand alone. Would you carry it with the cover closed in your purse, or would do you feel it needs further protection?


I meant that I wouldnt just carry it in my hand and walk around and let it swing necessarily. (Altho the elastic closures would probably keep it closed...I just wasnt sure about the pliable silicone corners...which I love, btw.)

There had been a thread by a gentleman who said that he was walking thru a parking lot and his Kindle came out of the case and hit the ground...that's kind of what I was thinking of.

It would be perfectly protected in my purse....and fine outside of it as well IMO.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

9MMare said:


> Hi. Here is a thread about the light, with links.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,75560.0.html


Thank you!

I am ordering the red leather flip case. I'll probably get this light, too, because I don't think my current light will fit with this style of case. We'll see when I get it, though.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Fantastic review. I've never seen this product but I must say, I'm lovin' it..


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a great cover for Kindle.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a different flip-style cover for my Kindle, but am liking how this design has the 2 options for propping it up - mine only has one easel setting, although it can also work if one had K3 in landscape view. Something to consider if I decide to replace this one downt he road!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I ordered the red leather one! Can't wait for it to come in. I really like the slightly propped up position. Right now, I have to put something under my case to acheive that.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm really liking that it doesn't hide any of my Decalgirl skin...you can even see thru the silicone corner bumper/holders.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

bump for people looking for new covers


----------

